# Galapagos, Aldabra, & Radiated Tortoises (DRAMA-FREE & LOTS OF PIX)



## gummybearpoop

These are some old and new photos of Radiated, Galapagos, & Aldabra tortoises I have worked with.

This is me (6' tall) with over 1000 lbs of tortoise






This one is 650 lbs! Supposedly imported into the states in 1901!





3 juvenile galaps





Female aldabra





A lazy afternoon nap





A female aldabra





You see this more with aldabra females than males....shyness.





Elephantine feet...check.





650 lb. male aldabra with 200+/- female galap





Let me eat in peace!










The shells of large males end up getting baked because they will stay in the ponds for long periods of time...thus baking the shells in the hot arizona sun





Behavior enrichment is important for all tortoises









Show me a giant tortoise who doesn't love opuntia cacti pads





CHARGE!!!





Chow line





Even male aldabras get facials.





Female galap being silly





Female galap relaxing





In your face!









Chomp!









Mudbath ain't just for the piggies










Special Invite





Who invited you?





Peek A Boo





Female Galap





Male Aldabra





Female Aldabra





The spa





Spa buzzkill





The hangout spot





1.2 Aldabras





Who ordered the stripper?





Just because we are over a century old, doesn't mean we can't get it on.





Don't worry girl... a little drool ain't gonna hurtcha





Even the big guys need some loving...





And sometimes guy get it wrong









It may take several tries to get it right





Patience pays off...or is it persistence?





We are anti-viagra....

On land





In mud





In water





We are exhibitionists....so we don't mind a crowd





My chelonian passion













































This pic was inspired by Aldabraman's window view pic:
This is my view. Not as impressive, but makes me smile


----------



## onarock

Awesome!! Love those Radiata Norm, they are looking great. I would love to have some myself.


----------



## DocNezzy

Such amazing pics. Thank you for sharing. Can't get over how nice the radiated looks!


----------



## jeffbens0n

Awesome pictures! Were all of the galop/aldabra pics taken at the same place?


----------



## kbaker

Great pictures!!


Aldabraman-
Did you notice all the nuchal scutes?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh great! A drama-free zone! 

Great pictures, as always, Norman! Thanks for sharing. I just love the feet on those giant tortoises.


----------



## Scooter

These are wonderful pictures, thanks so much for posting them!


----------



## DeanS

I LOVE IT! Great shots! Thanks for sharing, Norm!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre

Where were these picture for the Calender contest? Great pictures...[/align]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

kbaker said:


> Great pictures!!
> 
> 
> Aldabraman-
> Did you notice all the nuchal scutes?



Yes I did, They are fantastic. 



Norm, those are fantastic pictures and your radiateds are beautiful. Thank you for posting.


----------



## NEtorts

Amazing.....some of the best pics I have seen.. i LOVE the close ups of the faces!!!!thank you for sharing


----------



## Cameron

definitely some awesome pictures. thanks.


----------



## cueboy007

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Nay

Norm, 
You said it best!! Thanks


----------



## TylerStewart

Very nice photos... I'm pretty impressed by that weed patch in the last photo... Which mix is that?


----------



## hali

owww fab pics


----------



## gummybearpoop

Thanks everyone!

jeffbens0n - Yes they were.

Tortuga_terrestre - I entered a photo of a pair of Burmese Stars for the 2010 contest, which is in the calendar. In the 2009 calendar, I submitted the photo of a radiated tortoise. I don't remember what months the photos are on.

Tyler - I have a lot going on in there. I have alfalfa (which is really good for them despite what many people think, but just needs to be with a varied diet), a few species of clover (nitro persian clover does decent in our deserts), dandelion, malvia sylvestris, pineapple weed, shepherd's purse, chickweed, collard greens, turnip greens, Autumn Sage (provides cover and tortoises love flowers), Chapparral Sage(good cover and torts love the flowers), close to 10 species of grass including deer grass which is native (other ornamental grasses aren't good because they end up establishing in the deserts and are more prone to cause wildfires), fig tree, hibiscus, yellow bells, opuntia cacti, chia, south african honey suckle, banana yucca, aloe verde, a few species of plantain, grapes, chicory (which I prefer over dandelion in the desert - chicory doesn't need as much water as dandelion-which tends to die out in summer), filaree, various lettuce species, nasturtium, california poppy, bachelor buttons, and more than I can't think of now. 

I have picked out a lot of species that can live in the desert without crazy water bills- though planting location is important too. I plant the hibiscus close to the house where moisture stays around longer - same for the clovers, plantains, dandelions, etc. I planted the tecoma and salvia species near a wall where they will get some afternoon shade. The vegetation will only grow better next month. 


I prefer to feed my tortoises a lot of variety and they can eat at their own leisure. Though, I do supplement the tortoises' diet with a mixture of mazuri/repcal/zoomed commercial tortoise diets a few times a month just to ensure they are getting all their nutrients. I have fed my tortoises strawberries/tomatoes/blueberries about once a year. So fruit really is a treat....wait I take that back, they get fruit in the form of zucchini/yellow squash about once a month. Also, mushrooms every few weeks. Spring a few times a month.


----------



## ChiKat

Wow these pictures are unreal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmmj

Pics took awhile to load, but definitely worth the wait. Do they have some type of breeding program going with the torts? If so what do they do with them,sell them? give/loan to other zoos? Does anyone else feel bad for the female torts who look like they are getting squashed by the males? And lastly they look like they get tired out by hauling all of that bulk around , LOL

Nice pics I think I would volunteer at the LA zoo if I knew for sure I could work with the giant tortoises. Of course my problem would be trying to resist sneaking on or two out in my pockets, LOL


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Nice pics I think I would volunteer at the LA zoo if I knew for sure I could work with the giant tortoises. Of course my problem would be trying to resist sneaking on or two out in my pockets, LOL



 That's what I warn any tortoise person whom I am about to visit. 

I too had wondered, Norman is the Phoenix Zoo getting eggs from these guys?

Norman also wanted to say, as always your tortoises are such wonderful optical illusions to look at. Just so simply stunning.


----------



## N2TORTS

Nice shots Norm..... The radi's are looking schweeeettt!

JD~


----------



## Skyler Nell

WOW  awesome pictures!!
Thanks a lot for posting 
So interesting.
Those torts are amazing

p.s. love the tattoos


----------



## Paige Lewis

Great photos and such lovely torts, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Larry C.

What awesome pics!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Wow wow wow. Great photo's, those massive tortoises are simply amazing.

I also love your outdoor enclosure - looks great.


----------



## gummybearpoop

Thanks everyone for the comments. I was hoping to share some experiences. Many of the local zoos offer volunteer positions which is good experience and lots of fun.



dmmj said:


> Do they have some type of breeding program going with the torts? If so what do they do with them,sell them? give/loan to other zoos? Does anyone else feel bad for the female torts who look like they are getting squashed by the males?



I no longer volunteer with Phoenix Zoo and I am trying to do more field work with desert tortoises, gila monsters, and rattlesnakes. I loved working with the giant tortoises BUT I have to say that seeing animals in their natural habitat is a lot more exciting than working in a zoo.
When I volunteered at the zoo, I believe they were not breeding the tortoises due to studbook recommendations. Though I do believe they wanted to produce some aldabra babies since they haven't. Politics. The babies/extra animals that many zoos produce....go to.... many times other zoos or AZA accredited institutions, but there are exceptions.

I do feel bad for the little females, but they can take it.

Volunteer at LA Zoo and you will enjoy it. I can get you some contact information if you need it. They have some other species behind the scenes that are pretty cool along with galaps, aldabras, and radiata on exhibit.


----------



## expiredgummiworm

they are AMAZING!


----------



## Livingstone

Thank you for sharing. Wonderful pics.


----------



## Jacob

Greatest pictures iv seen so far!
I love both species of tortises,
Hopefully one day i can interact with an galpo..


----------



## JeffG

Great pictures Norman! I haven't been to the zoo for awhile. Thanks to your pictures, I will need to get back there very soon!


----------



## Neal

Do they ever get hatchlings?

Where did you get the seeds/plants in that last picture?


----------



## Angi

AMAZING photos!!!!!


----------



## Angi

AMAZING photos!!!!!


----------



## DeanS

Hey Norm...I forgot to ask last time! Do you think you can get some mating shots?:


----------



## gummybearpoop

DeanS said:


> Hey Norm...I forgot to ask last time! Do you think you can get some mating shots?:



Dean

There are mating shots in the photo series! There are a lot of pics so just make sure they all loaded up!

Those are all old shots from a few years ago. I don't do any volunteer work with the zoo anymore.


----------



## marinaresident

WOW! Thanks for sharing their photos. 

Marcel


----------



## goReptiles

Awesome shots of the big guys!!


----------



## Bubba30

Those are awesome. So lucky


----------



## RV's mom

such beautiful pics. a zen quality to beautiful huge torts. Love them.

thank you for sharing

teri


----------



## dhml

LOVE YOUR PICS!


----------



## mytjj

wooo nice !!!, hope one day i can work there, hahaha


----------

